# Alaska: 5D2 or 1D4



## LukieLauXD (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi everyone 

I'm a high school senior right now and my dad got me a 5D2 because I take pictures for a lot of school organizations and I just upgraded from a 40D last year and I might be going to University of Alaska Fairbanks next year. (I'm in California right now, so my parents are talking about me freezing my butt off.)

I remember hearing that the 5D2 isn't as weatherproof as a 1-series, so do you think I should invest in a 1D4 if I actually intend on continuing to take pictures in Alaska? My dad says he'll willingly take my 5D2 and get me a 1D4 instead of him getting his 1Dx since he doesn't have too much time to take pictures anyways.

Thanks in advance!
Luke Lau


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes. I would recommend a 1D series camera for the harsh arctic environment of Alaska. Plus it's battery will last longer in the cold.


----------



## PackLight (Nov 1, 2012)

LukieLauXD said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a high school senior right now and my dad got me a 5D2 because I take pictures for a lot of school organizations and I just upgraded from a 40D last year and I might be going to University of Alaska Fairbanks next year. (I'm in California right now, so my parents are talking about me freezing my butt off.)
> 
> ...



5D II if you are only going to be doing landscapes
1D IV for everything else


----------



## robbymack (Nov 1, 2012)

As another California kid do you really think you'll be venturing out in the weather all that much? I've been to Fairbanks once, its was cold and wet, it is the second coldest place I've ever been (the first being any summers day in San Francisco). So definitely 1d series, but ideally what you should convince Dad is that you need a new lens instead (70-200 f2.8IS ii) and then just buy a bunch of garbage bags and you're golden. After all in college you are going to be more busy drinking beer and (trying) picking up chicks, and lets not forget that school thing you should attend every once in a while. My recommendation, the university of Arizona, yes it's in the desert, but that does mean the coeds wear next to nothing most days and keep themselves in good shape as there is no "winters coat" to put on. It worked out well for me, married 15 years and she still looks as good as the day we met.


----------



## PackLight (Nov 1, 2012)

robbymack said:


> As another California kid do you really think you'll be venturing out in the weather all that much? I've been to Fairbanks once, its was cold and wet, it is the second coldest place I've ever been (the first being any summers day in San Francisco). So definitely 1d series, but ideally what you should convince Dad is that you need a new lens instead (70-200 f2.8IS ii) and then just buy a bunch of garbage bags and you're golden. After all in college you are going to be more busy drinking beer and (trying) picking up chicks, and lets not forget that school thing you should attend every once in a while. My recommendation, the university of Arizona, yes it's in the desert, but that does mean the coeds wear next to nothing most days and keep themselves in good shape as there is no "winters coat" to put on. It worked out well for me, married 15 years and she still looks as good as the day we met.



+1 for the desert and coeds


----------



## canon816 (Nov 1, 2012)

If I were you, I'd get a 5DIII. Better in low light... (Which you will have seasonally), better for wildlife then the 5DII, and the weather sealing is just fine. If you are careful with your gear I wouldnt worry about weather sealing. I live in Vermont. The weather here is just as mixed and harsh as Alaska. I shoot all year round with my cameras in the green mountains, the white mountains, winter camping, climbing...etc..

I have owned the 1DIV and sold it to buy a second 5DIII. I could not be happier with my decision.

Have fun.


----------



## Botts (Nov 1, 2012)

I purchased a 1D3 last year and kept it for a while. If you are planning on shooting lots of animals, the 1D body gives you better weather resistance if you are laying in the snow waiting for animals, and it's crop sensor theoretically extends your lenses. You could always crop a 5D3 to the same "zoom" though.

The 1D3/4 are also substantially faster in frame rate than the 5D2. This is crucial for shooting birds and animals as well.

However, if you don't plan on tons of animal photography, the lighter body is nice, and less conspicuous at university parties and the like. People are used to seeing small SLR's at parties now, T2is are everywhere, but the pro bodies will still get you some strange looks. But being known as a "photographer" in university may get you some unique co-ed opportunities, especially if you say you are studying boudoir or something like that 

All things considered, simply decide if you need the speed and toughness of a 1D body. Any modern body will serve you well if you do your part.


----------



## Stickman (Nov 1, 2012)

canon816 said:


> I live in Vermont. The weather here is just as mixed and harsh as Alaska.



Vermont is not as mixed and harsh as Alaska, but I think the 5D3 would most likely fill his needs just as well as the 1D4, and possibly better. It doesn't sound like he is going to be out on glaciers on a regular basis, and since he didn't mention what type of photography he is doing its kind of a guess on all of our parts. 

PS- I love Vermont, and I'm not sure there is a more beautiful state to be in the fall.


----------



## AKChui (Nov 1, 2012)

As a long-time Alaskan who is quite satisfied with his 2 5dIIs, I think its more "f8 and be there" rather than a specific body. (OK, f2.8 during the winter!). I think you will find our weather quite agreeable for photography and not nearly bad as non-Alaskans would have you believe, and during the extremes, both you and your camera will [email protected] out at just about the same time...

That said, the 5DIII would probably be a better choice--mainly for better weather sealing.


----------



## tiger82 (Nov 1, 2012)

Have your dad buy you a 1Dx and tell him it is $1750 additional per year of college.


----------



## frozengogo (Nov 1, 2012)

I work on the North Slope of Alaska, more than one hundred miles north of the Arctic Circle, and until March when I upgraded to a 5D3 used a Rebel XT year round up here. I shot outside many a time from -50 F to -20 F, just shoot brief periods outside and then warm up; I also shoot from my truck keep the camera warm. Batteries go quickly in the cold, that's the real problem.

Frozengogo


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 1, 2012)

frozengogo said:


> I work on the North Slope of Alaska, more than one hundred miles north of the Arctic Circle, and until March when I upgraded to a 5D3 used a Rebel XT year round up here. I shot outside many a time from -50 F to -20 F, just shoot brief periods outside and then warm up; I also shoot from my truck keep the camera warm. Batteries go quickly in the cold, that's the real problem.
> 
> Frozengogo



Don't forget humidity and getting the camera at the outside/inside temperature when it's been in the opposite. Especially if it's been inside and it was just outside which it will get moisture on it, and then take it back outside before it completely acclimatizes. I imagine the moisture will freeze, and start taking it's toll on the physical connections and electronics.


----------



## frozengogo (Nov 1, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> frozengogo said:
> 
> 
> > I work on the North Slope of Alaska, more than one hundred miles north of the Arctic Circle, and until March when I upgraded to a 5D3 used a Rebel XT year round up here. I shot outside many a time from -50 F to -20 F, just shoot brief periods outside and then warm up; I also shoot from my truck keep the camera warm. Batteries go quickly in the cold, that's the real problem.
> ...



I didn't have problems with humidity in the winter with my Rebel and it traveled back and forth from home in Southern California to Alaska every two weeks. We have very low humidity here. I haven't had my 5D3 up here since August, so no winter tests yet for it. Heck, I haven't had moisture problems with the office Powershot SD800 and I take it in and out all the time. Fairbanks has similar temps in the winter as the Slope, just more light than us. I see the concern, just haven't had the problem myself.

Frozengogo


----------



## canon816 (Nov 2, 2012)

Stickman said:


> canon816 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Vermont. The weather here is just as mixed and harsh as Alaska.
> ...



True. I'll concede that AK is perhaps harsher... but sleet, freezing rain, snow, hot and humid... we get it all. And regularly see below Zero (F) with wind chills. Typical Vermont Weather Report: "6-42 inches of snow followed by a tropical blast with thundertorms in the afternoon followed by a deep freeze and no sunshine for a month" Lets just say that it gets cold enough where even the heariest of us won't go out. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## kubelik (Nov 5, 2012)

canon816 said:


> Typical Vermont Weather Report: "6-42 inches of snow followed by a tropical blast with thundertorms in the afternoon followed by a deep freeze and no sunshine for a month" Lets just say that it gets cold enough where even the heariest of us won't go out. 8) 8) 8)



that's the key thing, will you really be outside shooting when the weather gets extreme? or will you be inside enjoying a 40 and wondering why it's got to be so dark all the time? any of the 5D series cams should be able to handle things just fine, unless you're planning on dogsledding the Yukon and documenting it. the main thing that will happen will be your batteries draining really fast.


----------



## trojdor (Nov 7, 2012)

Going from CA to Fairbanks...I don't think you quite grasp the weather difference. As I type this it's 60degF here in Colorado Springs. Wunderground shows a current temp of 9 below zero in Fairbanks. Fairbank's historic lows this date: -41degF.
They're predicting a blistering high of 1 for tomorrow....and this isn't even the cold season yet. 
In the summer, AK is an incredibly beautiful state. But there's a saying in AK: "We live for the summer...BOTH weeks of it."


----------



## Rick Massie (Nov 7, 2012)

kubelik said:


> canon816 said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Vermont Weather Report: "6-42 inches of snow followed by a tropical blast with thundertorms in the afternoon followed by a deep freeze and no sunshine for a month" Lets just say that it gets cold enough where even the heariest of us won't go out. 8) 8) 8)
> ...



I followed the Yukon Quest (dogsled race from Whitehorse, Yukon, to Fairbanks Alaska) as the official photographer in 2011, and had only a 5D (original), 30D, and a 20D. I had no issues, and it was -40 to -50 the whole two weeks. It's a matter of taking care of your equipment when moving indoors and outdoors a lot (big ziplocs seem to help!) and making sure your spare batteries are kept warm when not in use. So a 5D should be able to handle it, unless the AF of the 1D series is a must for you. And I actually had better luck with the 30D AF than with the 5D. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 7, 2012)

5D3 + 17-40 + 70-200 + 50mm. Definitely the lightest combo lens and body you'll find.


----------



## wle (Mar 4, 2013)

Put your money on glass and don't worry about the body. 5D2, 5D3, 1D??? won't make much difference. By 'glass' I mean get the fastest you can. 24mm f1.4L would be really nice. 16-35 f2.8 or 28mm f1.8 work too. I say this because you're probably going to want to photo the Aurora. 

Want thoughts on cold weather photography from somebody who does quite a bit of it, and does it quite well, scope out -

http://www.expeditionsalaska.com/ramblings/2011/11/21/cold-weather-photography-clothing/


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 4, 2013)

I live in Canada and shoot all winter long with temperatures down to -25C where I live and down to -60C when I get sent to the islands for work.... Have used a 60D, 5D2, and 7D in those tempertures with no problems.

Recomendations are:
#1 - spare battery in a warm place
#2 - do NOT put the camera under your coat to keep it warm, the humidity there will end your shooting.
#3 - keep your fingers warm.
#4 - if the shoulder display or rear display get cold enough to stop working, pack it in for the day.
#5 - when outside, carry the camera in a padded bag... the padding adds insulation and slows down heat loss
#6 - before you come in after a good long time in the cold, put your camera and lenses in plastic bags, seal them, and let them warm up for an hour or so inside before you take them out of the bag.... this will solve most of your condensation problems.

second most important, take lots and lots of pictures and make sure they are backed up.
most important, have fun!


----------



## jhaces (Mar 5, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> #6 - before you come in after a good long time in the cold, put your camera and lenses in plastic bags, seal them, and let



I'd add silica satchels to the bag; speeds up the process and makes it pretty much foolproof.


----------

